# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  الرجل الاماراتي ينفق 300 دولار على العناية ببشرته وشعره!

## هدوء عاصف

* 
الرجل الاماراتي ينفق 300 دولار على العناية ببشرته وشعره!


يخطئ من يظن ان الإنفاق على مساحيق التجميل والعناية بالبشرة، وعمليات التجميل وغيرها، حكر على الإناث؟. إنه اقتناع لا يمت إلى واقع الأمر بصلة، خصوصًا بعدما توقع تقرير نشره موقع "الإمارات 24/7" الناطق بالإنكليزية، تجاوز حجم الإنفاق الرجالي في الإمارات على مواد التجميل والماكياج حد الـ 300 مليون درهم في العام 2018.

ويشير التقرير الى ان رجال الإمارات يقبلون بشغف كبير على استخدام مستحضرات التجميل، إن تمت مقارتنهم مع رجال دول الخليج الأخرى، وفقًا لما ذكرته شركة TechSci للأبحاث، في تقرير عنونته "توقعات وفرص سوق مستحضرات التجميل الخاصة بالرجال في الإمارات".



العناية بالشعر ومستحضراتها الخاصة، وكريمات تفتيح البشرة هي الأكثر طلبًا من قبل رجال الإمارات، في سوق تبدو في طريقها صعودا، مع متوسط إنفاق سنوي يصل إلى 1100 درهم، أي ما يعادل 300 دولار، على هذه المستحضرات للفرد الذكر.

وتستعد شركات تصنيع المستحضرات هذه لمزيد من الانتعاش الاقتصادي وجني الأرباح، إذ توقعت شركة "أورومونيتور إنترناشيونال" ارتفاع هذا الإنفاق الإفرادي إلى نحو 13 بالمئة حتى العام 2017.

تقول "أورومونيتور إنترناشيونال" إن الرجال في الإمارات ينفقون أكثر فأكثر على مستحضرات العناية بالشعر غالية الثمن، ما رفع حجم مبيعات هذه المستحضرات إلى نحو 25 بالمئة خلال العام الماضي، بحسب ما جاء على لسان سناء طوقان، مديرة الشركة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، رادةً هذا الارتفاع إلى توافر منتجات تصنّع نزولا عند رغبات العملاء ومعالجةً لمشكلاتهم.

أضافت طوقان: "كانت الشركات تصنع مستحضرات تفتيح البشرة والتطييب، اما اليوم، فيريد الرجل الإماراتي إضافة عوامل مرطبة ومنعشة لبشرته كي تبدو نضرة اكثر، إلى جانب مواد مضادة للتجاعيد ومقاومة عوامل الشيخوخة".*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اه شو ناقصهم الشباب حتى ما يهتمو بحالهم*

----------


## (dodo)

يا عمي بغارو منا اصلاتن ههههههه

----------

